# Getting factory leather finish back



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, i have a 2016 F80 BMW M3 with nappa leather seats.
When comparing the finish of the front seats to the rear seats the fronts look very shiny (I know it's common), and i'd like some tips on how to get the factory finish back.

When cleaning normally, i just use Dr.Leather wipes. I have used a steam cleaner on a few occasions but the finish isn't what i'm after.

Any tips?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Dr Leather wipes normally do the trick.
I've used them for years on my 05 daily driver.
Nobody has sat in the passenger seat for 11 years and the driver's seat is only slightly more shiny than the passenger one after a clean.
After a good agitation with the wipes I remove the residue with a very damp kitchen towel following which I dry with a new kitchen towel.
If it was just the steering wheel I'd guess it was wear and tear causing the shine, but I'd be surprised if 4 year old seats would wear to the extent that they became alot more shiny than the rears


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

colourlock leather cleaner mild does it for me


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The shine you are seeing is actually dirt and you will need to use a leather cleaner (as said above) to clean and restore the original matt finish.

Alan W


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i've got gliptone leather cleaner, i just used some of that on a microfibre and rubbed it in well. also i used a leather brush and scrubbed the seats gently with some gliptone on the brush. 
wiped down with a fresh damp microfibre, will check result in morning


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Also check out Liquid leather (Gliptone) as it is real leather. Not saying it's the only or best.
Used it for years and cannot fault it. Leaves a great smell too.... if you like that leather smell


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Itstony said:


> Also check out Liquid leather (Gliptone) as it is real leather. Not saying it's the only or best.
> Used it for years and cannot fault it. Leaves a great smell too.... if you like that leather smell


the yellow thing? that's what i used


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq I2 tri-clean and a leather brush with some microfibre's to remove the residue....job done.
Things like the Dr Leather wipes are excellent for maintenance cleaning but aren't man enough for the accumulated build up of years of dirt.

As others have stated the shine is dirt sat on the surface.

Happy cleaning!

Chris


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> Gtechniq I2 tri-clean and a leather brush with some microfibre's to remove the residue....job done.
> Things like the Dr Leather wipes are excellent for maintenance cleaning but aren't man enough for the accumulated build up of years of dirt.
> 
> As others have stated the shine is dirt sat on the surface.
> ...


i'm going to get some of the gtechniq I2 next time i order from CYC


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

It's very rare I really don't get along with a product because I read so many reviews and hover over the buy button for days - Dr Leather wipes are one of the very few exceptions. Didn't do anything I wanted them to, the smell was overpowering, finish was streaky, the wipes are designed to be quick and easy... tbh in my opinion they're just messy, annoying to use and I've given them away.. 

I use LTT Auto Foam and Auto Maintain and both are good solid products. Dodo Juice have a multi-award winning product that I intend to try next.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> It's very rare I really don't get along with a product because I read so many reviews and hover over the buy button for days - Dr Leather wipes are one of the very few exceptions. Didn't do anything I wanted them to, the smell was overpowering, finish was streaky, the wipes are designed to be quick and easy... tbh in my opinion they're just messy, annoying to use and I've given them away..
> 
> I use LTT Auto Foam and Auto Maintain and both are good solid products. Dodo Juice have a multi-award winning product that I intend to try next.


Couldn't agree more. Wipes aren't as effective, nor as economical or imo as quick as a quick wipe over with some leather cleaner on a MF 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I also use the gliptone kit......very effective on real leather and smells like new.
Regards 
Paul


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Nothing you can do.

Shine can be dirt but after a couple of year the leather becomes polished and will become shiny.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Gtechniq I2 tri-clean and a leather brush with some microfibre's to remove the residue....job done.
> Things like the Dr Leather wipes are excellent for maintenance cleaning but aren't man enough for the accumulated build up of years of dirt.
> 
> As others have stated the shine is dirt sat on the surface.
> ...


Treat after with Gtech 1l. Both products contain BIOCOTE which is kinda nice to have at present. I used this combo on my new jag seats after a year and the didn't look that bad or indeed feel stiff but honestly I was sally suprised how well they feel now.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Whenever regular use leather cleaners don’t cut it I always step up to leather cleaning spirit to remove grease and buildup. Hasn’t failed yet. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

After much lock down the outside of my car is up to a standard I am happy with and its time to do the inside, mainly the leather seat.

anyone have any experience with the detailed online products, namely this stuff?
https://detailedonline.co.uk/collec...leaning-duo-renew-and-horsehair-leather-brush

then this stuff to condition?
https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/leather-care/products/leather-armour

I've heard positive things about the products for the outside of the car but cant find anything on the leather.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rab W19 said:


> After much lock down the outside of my car is up to a standard I am happy with and its time to do the inside, mainly the leather seat.
> 
> anyone have any experience with the detailed online products, namely this stuff?
> https://detailedonline.co.uk/collec...leaning-duo-renew-and-horsehair-leather-brush
> ...


I have been using renew leather cleaner, its really good. Foams up so you very little. Cleans well then after removing with a microfiber it flashes off without leaving any residue behind. Havent used leather armour

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a 2015 3 series and recently used dodo juice supernatural cleaner followed by an application of their sealant. Gives a real nice matt finish which I think is the look you are after.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

brodders1979 said:


> I have a 2015 3 series and recently used dodo juice supernatural cleaner followed by an application of their sealant. Gives a real nice matt finish which I think is the look you are after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


This!!!

Leather brush when using the cleaner is vital.

Gonz.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Venkman said:


> Whenever regular use leather cleaners don't cut it I always step up to leather cleaning spirit to remove grease and buildup. Hasn't failed yet. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of this before. Are there any risks as I'm presuming it's a stronger chemical ? Also any suppliers please

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sponge Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Have a butchers at this https://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/threads/best-thing-to-clean-leather.177729/


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive just used gyeon leather cleaner (mild) on mine and was really happy with the results.


----------



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

brodders1979 said:


> I have a 2015 3 series and recently used dodo juice supernatural cleaner followed by an application of their sealant. Gives a real nice matt finish which I think is the look you are after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


It is indeed the look I am after. I will look into it thanks


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I use Autoglym leather cleaner & there leather balm after. Works a treat.


----------

